# Steam, Gas and other Thermo Tables



## JoeysVee (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a book of Thermo tables good enough so I wont have to waste time interpolating during the exam. What do you recommend? There's a ton of them on Amazon but I have no idea which is the best.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 20, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I'm looking for a book of Thermo tables good enough so I wont have to waste time interpolating during the exam. What do you recommend? There's a ton of them on Amazon but I have no idea which is the best.


I was too cheap to buy one and just used my thermo books tables from college along with the tables in the MERM.

Part of that reasoning was that I couldn't find a book of tables that was any good either. If you want just steam it is easy, but if I was going to pay +$70 I wanted something with good refrigerants tables too.

So I ended up buying nothing.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't mind paying for one if it will eliminate interpolation. I would love to have a more complete version of steam tables, refrigerant tables, Air prop tables, etc. and everything else from chapter 24. Surely there is a book can has more complete tables than the MERM ch. 24.

Thanks!


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I don't mind paying for one if it will eliminate interpolation. I would love to have a more complete version of steam tables, refrigerant tables, Air prop tables, etc. and everything else from chapter 24. Surely there is a book can has more complete tables than the MERM ch. 24.
> Thanks!



There are numerous threads on this topic.

For Steam I recommend Keenan and Keyes. any year, it doesn't matter. I got one from the 50's for about $10-$15.

For Air, I also recomend Keenan. Same price and year I think I got. I think its actually called "Gas tables" but I could be wrong, its been a little while since I bought this.

For other Refriegerants, I would use the latest ASHRAE Fundamentals book. we're at 2009 now I think? Mine was from '97. Back then it was Chapter 19, THERMOPHYSICAL PROPERTIES OF REFRIGERANTS.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 20, 2009)

^2nd


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help! :multiplespotting:



MechGuy said:


> There are numerous threads on this topic.For Steam I recommend Keenan and Keyes. any year, it doesn't matter. I got one from the 50's for about $10-$15.
> 
> For Air, I also recomend Keenan. Same price and year I think I got. I think its actually called "Gas tables" but I could be wrong, its been a little while since I bought this.
> 
> For other Refriegerants, I would use the latest ASHRAE Fundamentals book. we're at 2009 now I think? Mine was from '97. Back then it was Chapter 19, THERMOPHYSICAL PROPERTIES OF REFRIGERANTS.


----------

